# Minn Kota E-Motor, Schalterdefekt



## Alex_Silent (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Angelsports,

wer kann mir weiterhelfen,
Folgendes: Habe meinen E-Motor Minnkota 30 (älteres Model) aus einander genommen, weil dieser nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an dem Schalter. Weis jemand von Euch wo ich so ein Schalter her bekomme? Hat jemand von Euch aus dem Model 4 Vorwärtsgänge und zwei Rückwärtsgänge einen Motor mit 5 Vorwärtsgänge und 3 Rückwärtsgängen gemacht?

Danke schonmal.
Petri Alex


----------



## Bassattack (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Minn Kota E-Motor, Schalterdefekt*

Also soweit ich weiss bekommt man so schalter im fein-elektronik geschäft .                                                                                    Hat jemand von Euch aus dem Model 4 Vorwärtsgänge und zwei Rückwärtsgänge einen Motor mit 5 Vorwärtsgänge und 3 Rückwärtsgängen gemacht?


|kopfkratDazu kann ich dir leider nichts sagen da hab ich keine ahnung von#cGruss Bassattack|supergri


----------



## Alex_Silent (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Minn Kota E-Motor, Schalterdefekt*

im Fein Elektornik Geschäft? Was für einen Laden meinst Du da genau? Weist Du welchen Schalter ich meine?


----------



## Alex_Silent (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Minn Kota E-Motor, Schalterdefekt*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand eine Händleradresse, wo dieser Schalter schonmal bestellt wurde?

Grüße und danke Alex!


----------



## Fishaholic (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Minn Kota E-Motor, Schalterdefekt*

Welcher Motor ist das denn genau? Die Reperatur sollte kein Problem sein. Evtl kannst Du das gleich Stufenlos bauen (ca 50€ max)


----------

